# Thursday Dinner Ohio Meet



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

count me in


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Count myself in, but it all depends on what time I get into town. Could you PM me your phone number so that I can get ahold of you when i roll in?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep no prob



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im in 4 dinner. Hope 9 isnt too late for them


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

10 pm is closing time on Thursday.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Probably no other resturaunts around that are open later huh. I just hate goin knowing there closing in less than an hour.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Probably no other resturaunts around that are open later huh. I just hate goin knowing there closing in less than an hour.


yea it makes me feel like there not going to make it good lol.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

This isn't shenanigans 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ericpj (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

What about Winstons Tavern? Just a suggestion incase CB looks bad


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I'll txt you tomorrow T. Not sure if I'll be able to make this or not.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry, been busy getting ready. I'm in!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I talked to Terry about this and I think it would be better to go to Perkins instead of Cracker Barrel. Perkins is a 24-hour place, so we won't get booted out right as things start getting interesting.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I talked to Terry about this and I think it would be better to go to Perkins instead of Cracker Barrel. Perkins is a 24-hour place, so we won't get booted out right as things start getting interesting.


Perkins didnt get great reviews but could give it a try I suppose.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

If need be I can do some "reconnaissance" for a worthy restaurant once I get into town. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im sure there will be options to get some good grub somewhere nearby


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah most of the places are down south of the hotel.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ericpj (Oct 8, 2012)

I noticed I'm not on the list yet... Count me in for dinner, I'm good for anywhere.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

List updated 11 confirmed.
I'll update the restaurant name around 7 or 8 after I check everything out.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

ericpj said:


> I noticed I'm not on the list yet... Count me in for dinner, I'm good for anywhere.


Are you coming down through Detroit?


----------



## ericpj (Oct 8, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Are you coming down through Detroit?


Yes! I'm not sure when I'm leaving though. My parents are travelling to Indiana today so travelling with them to Toledo and grabbing a snack before we part ways... so sometime in the next 4 hours


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

ericpj said:


> Yes! I'm not sure when I'm leaving though. My parents are travelling to Indiana today so travelling with them to Toledo and grabbing a snack before we part ways... so sometime in the next 4 hours


Oh ok. The group here is leaving around the end of your window. Depending on how long you stop in Toledo, you may get behind us. If you see a pair of Autumn Cruzen along 80, feel free to tag along!


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Im sure there will be options to get some good grub somewhere nearby


Quaker Steak & Lube is next door to Cracker Barrel...known for their wings, but have all kinds of food...open till midnight...


----------

